# Rapidspark-Dialer



## Obstinacy (24 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen einen Dialer namens Rapidspark auf meinem Rechner entdeckt. Dieser muß schon ca 3 Wochen auf meinem PC aktiv sein. Ich kann mich jedoch nicht dran erinnern diesen Dialer herunter geladen zu haben bzw irgenwo meine zustimmung zuzugeben. Ich bin immer über meinen Provider ins Netz gegangen.(Desktop-Link)
Wer kann mir etwas über diesen Dialer sagen und wie habe ich mich jetzt zu verhalten. Die erste Rechung habe ich schon bekommen. Es wir wohl noch eine zweite Folgen


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Zu dem Thema gibt es schon einen Thread:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28969#28969

frag doch mal  ladyxy per PN zu weiteren Infos


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Das habe ich bereits gelesen..bringt mich aber leider nicht weiter.
Bräuchte mehr infos. zb wie ich jetzt handeln soll, von wegen Rechnung nicht bezahlen oder doch..Fragen über Fragen


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2003)

nochmal Rapidspark schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich bereits gelesen..bringt mich aber leider nicht weiter.
> Bräuchte mehr infos. zb wie ich jetzt handeln soll, von wegen Rechnung nicht bezahlen oder doch..Fragen über Fragen



http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

... etc. bereits gelesen?


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

http://www.symantec.com.mx/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.rapidspark.html



> Behavior
> Dialer.Rapidspark is a dialer program that can be used to access pornography by dialing a high-cost number using the modem.
> The most common installation method for this dialer is through Web sites that contain pornography.
> 
> ...



Falls jemand weiß oder nachvollziehen kann, auf welcher URL sich der Dialer eingeschlichen haben könnte,
bitte per PN an mich.
tf


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Hab mir den Dialer mal angeschaut , echt antikes Stück: ohne Hashwert, ohne Nummer, 
selbständige Einwahl, keine  Einwahlnummer angegeben, Nummer unbekannt:
Hat jemand die Nummer schon auf seiner Telefonrechnung (EVN) ?  

Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen  kann, entspricht dieser Dialer nicht mal im homöopathischen 
Bereich dem “Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-
Mehrwertdiensterufnummern” 

Laut RegTP entfällt damit ein Zahlungsanspruch.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Oktober 2003)

An den Geschädigten:

Du schreibst, du hast schon eine Rechnung. Was steht denn da so drauf? Nummer, Betreiber, Kosten, Häufigkeit der Einwahl etc ...


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Also die Nummer hatte ich mir von der Homepage des Dialers gezogen. Der hat sich hinter einer Nummer versteckt also nichts mit www. Aber Frau hats doch gefunden. Man gut, daß man so neugierig ab und zu ist   Aber wenn Technofreak sich den Dialer schon angesehen hat. Und auch meint er enspricht nicht den RegTP dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*rapidspark*

sieht doch eigentlich ganz normal aus.
sogar mit agb bestätigung. 
oder hab ich da nen andern erwischt ?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

@technofreak
Die Nummer lautet 0190802018


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Da hast du in der Tat einen anderen erwischt hunderprozentig Aber mal ne frage wieso Gast magst du dich nicht anmelden oder??


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Hier lautet sie komischerweise 0190-851816 ist doch seltsam gelle auf jeden fall habe ich alles dokumentiert also habe ich keine Sorgen nee nee und ich habe ja den lieben Technofreak und hoschi hat da auch ein bißchen was gespeichert  :bussi:


----------



## Hoschi (24 Oktober 2003)

@ladyxy
Die Webseite mit dem Exploit ist durch eine andere ersetzt worden, die einen legalen Objecttag verwendet. Der wahrscheinlich neue Dialer ist ein X-Diver.

Hoschi


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Hab ich schon gesehen. Aber der ist auch nicht registriert. Zudem denke ich mal der Knabe liest hier fleißig mit oder es ist einfach ein zufall. Hoffentlich helfen mir meine Dateien trotz allem noch das anzufechten. Da ich ja die Quelltexte gespeichert habe und das alles per screenshot dokumentiert habe. Außerdem ich auch eine syscntr.exe hatte und nicht eine rs.exe. Technofreak hatte ja noch den alten Dialer ohne Hashwert usw. Ich hoffe ja noch, daß er ihn mir zuschickt wenn es der alte ist.


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Mal ne Frage , kann sein daß ihr das schon gepostet habt , aber welche Windowsversion setzt ihr ein? 
tf


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Bei mir ist es XP


----------



## Hoschi (24 Oktober 2003)

@tf
Win2k SP4. Ist aber eigentlich OS unabhängig. Mein Browser verrät das OS nicht, wenn ich's nicht einschalte.

@all
Vielleicht wechselt der Dialer alle 2 Tage?

Hoschi


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Also die Nummer die ich jetzt genannt habe stammt vom neuen Dialer. Die andere habe ich ja noch nicht warte ja immer noch auf die Rechnung der Telekom  :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Hoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wechselt der Dialer alle 2 Tage? Hoschi



Bei den mehr als dubiosen Methoden ist alles möglich, letztendlich ist es wichtig ob die Nummern und/oder Dialer 
bei der RegTP in der Datenbank stehen. Man muß unterscheiden zwischen den URLs auf denen der/die Dialer zuschlagen 
und dem/n Dialer/n und den Nummern, die sie "einsetzen" , da ist noch "Forschungsbedarf" .
Soweit ich das bisher sehe ist nichts registriert.....


----------



## sascha (24 Oktober 2003)

Und selbst wenn der dialer registriert *wäre*, ist der verbraucher gut beraten zu überprüfen, ob das teil den mindestanforderungen entspricht...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2003)

Die Objecttags variieren je nach Zeit. Mittags werden "normale" Tags, abends Javascript Exploits genutzt.

Da der Dialer illegal ist, ist es denkbar, dass auch die Nummern gewechselt werden. Meine Nummer ist etwas älter, kann sein, dass die abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## ladyxy (25 Oktober 2003)

Lieber Gast verrate und doch einfach mal die Nummer. Dann kann man ja vergleiche ziehen. Ich muß ja leider noch auf die Rechnung warten. Denn im DFÜ hatte der bei mir keine Nummer angezeigt Da er ja ohne Hashwert usw. gearbeitet hat. Wie Technofreak schon herausgefunden hat.

Gruß

Anja


----------



## Obstinacy (25 Oktober 2003)

*Nr Rapid.*

Also die Nr. ist bei mir die 0190 802018

Kann mir wer erklären was der sogenannte Hashwert ist ?

Danke...für nette Hilfe !!


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Nr Rapid.*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir wer erklären was der sogenannte Hashwert ist



Siehe:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1464360&t=1620694&m=8306186&d=30#8306186

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/24092003/24092003.html

tf


----------



## ladyxy (26 Oktober 2003)

*Wieder was neues*

Also ich habe jetzt drei!!!! Telefonnummern. Der Dialer verwendet alle zwei Tage eine Neue Nummer unter anderem

0190-802018
0190-829932
0190-829615

Zweimal hat er genau nach einer Stunde gekappt. Einmal nach 45 Minuten. Ansonsten sind es fast nur kleine Beträge aber kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Nun wollen die Summa Sumarum mal eben *341,77 Euro *von mir haben. Aber erstmal schauen, wem die Nummern gehören  :lol:


----------



## AmiRage (26 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Wieder was neues*



			
				ladyxy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erstmal schauen, wem die Nummern gehören  :lol:


Sind alle von COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt.


----------



## ladyxy (26 Oktober 2003)

Wow Danke, weißt du ob die Registriert sind? Weil komischerweise hat der Betreiber der HP seinen Wohnsitz auch in Frankfurt


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Oktober 2003)

Guckst Du hier:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


----------



## ladyxy (26 Oktober 2003)

Achso über die Suchmaschine hatte ich die schon abgegrast. Da ist keine von bekannt. Naja dann mal auf ein Schreibmarathon einstellen

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

ladyxy schrieb:
			
		

> Wow Danke, weißt du ob die Registriert sind? Weil komischerweise hat der Betreiber der HP seinen Wohnsitz auch in Frankfurt


Von welcher HP?


----------



## technofreak (26 Oktober 2003)

Total unbekannter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ladyxy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und warum willst du das wissen? Wenn du Betroffener bist, melde dich an , 
dann kann das  per PN ausgetauscht werden, wenn nicht sehe ich nicht, warum du das wissen willst.
tf


----------



## ladyxy (26 Oktober 2003)

*@Gast*

Also Gast ich sehe das genauso wie Technofreak. Wenn du auch die Erfahrung gemacht hast melde dich an. Nur in so einer Gemeinschaft sind wir stark. Anonym brauchst du hier nicht zu bleiben.

Ansonsten rücke ich die HP nicht raus.


----------



## Obstinacy (26 Oktober 2003)

*Rapid*

Das sehe ich genauso...

Die Leute bemühen sich hier Infos zusammen zu suchen und ich finde das sollte jeder der betroffen ist seinen Anteil zu beitragen !

Danke bis jetzt für die Hilfe von euch..
hat mir schon sehr viel weiter geholfen


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2003)

ladyxy schrieb:
			
		

> 0190-802018
> 0190-829932
> 0190-829615



keine  der drei Nummern ist als legale Dialereinwahl registriert, damit würde ich erst mal abwarten,
 wer und ob sich da jemand meldet. 
Daß die RegTP mittlerweile tatsächlich ernst macht, geht aus der heutigen Meldung hervor ,
 daß ca 400000 Dialer die bereits registriert waren, gecancelt wurden und die dazugehörigen Nummern abgeschaltet werden. 
Umso mehr ist Ruhe angesagt bei Nummern, die noch nicht mal registriert sind.
tf


----------



## Obstinacy (28 Oktober 2003)

*Colt Telecom*

Hinter dem Rapids Park Dialer steht die 

COLT Telecom
Frankfurt am Main..

Hatte jemand schon mal mit denen Kontakt ?


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Oktober 2003)

> Hinter dem Rapids Park Dialer steht die
> 
> COLT Telecom
> Frankfurt am Main..
> ...



Ach diese *......* schon wieder.
Die haben von mir z.Zt. 'nen T5F an der Backe, wegen Faxspam. Immer feste druff!

MfG
L.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort (vorsichtshalber) entfernt]*


----------



## Veruschka (28 Oktober 2003)

*Colt-Telecom*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte jemand schon mal mit denen Kontakt ?



Ja!  

Die Colt steht vor Rapids Park. Und vor Colt steht dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber.
Die Colt hat jediglich eine Nummer an Rapids Park vermietet, das wird sie dir auch auf * mehrmalige Anfrage * miteilen.  
Die Colt hat einen Interconnection Vertrag mit deinem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber geschlossen. Das bedeutet, das sämtliche Verbindungen, zu  einer 0190-8 Nummer, die im Netz der Colt geschaltet ist, Verbindungen deines Teilnehmernetzbetreibers sind. 
Dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber will deshalb auch ein Entgelt von dir. Nicht die Colt und nicht Rapids Park.

Veruschka


----------



## ladyxy (29 Oktober 2003)

Haltet mich jetzt für Saudoof aber wer ist mein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber. Ist das etwa die liebe liebe Telekom? ?


----------



## Veruschka (29 Oktober 2003)

*Teinehmernetzbetreiber*

@ ladyxy

Dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ist derjenige Netzbetreiber, der dir jeden Monat die Telefonrechnung zustellt. In deinem Fall wohl die liebe Telekom.  

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Teinehmernetzbetreiber*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> @ ladyxy
> 
> Dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ist derjenige Netzbetreiber, der dir jeden Monat die Telefonrechnung zustellt. In deinem Fall wohl die liebe Telekom.
> 
> Veruschka



.. und wenn Du bei dem der Rechnung widersprichts, dann wird er bald die Finger von Dir lassen und es meldet sich der nächste bei Dir.
Dort widersprichst Du auch. Wenn Du schon genau weißt, wer es ist übersende ihm mit einem kurzen Schreiben den Widerspruch gegenüber der Telekom und erklärst, dass der Widerspruch auch ihm gegenüber erhoben wird.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2003)

*Einspruch*

@ Jurist.
Einspruch
Nicht bei einer Verbindung  der Rufnummergasse 0190-1 bis 0190-9.  

Du wurdest von einer 0190-0 beglückt, da meldet sich dann der Netzbetreiber in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist. Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ist dann zwar auch der Rechnungsersteller, gibt aber bei einer Einrede das Inkasso an den zuständigen Netzbetreiber  ab.

So jetzt muss ich aber zur Arbeit.  

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (29 Oktober 2003)

Sorry, war mal wieder nicht eingelogt  

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Einspruch*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist.
> Einspruch
> Nicht bei einer Verbindung  der Rufnummergasse 0190-1 bis 0190-9.
> 
> ...



Akzeptiert, aber dann ist die T als Wiederverkäufer verantwortlich.


----------



## Obstinacy (29 Oktober 2003)

*Wie jetzt ?*

Ich habe anscheinend eine lange Leitung...

Könnte mir das jemand mal genau erklären ?
Also hinter der Colt Telekom steht noch eine Firma xy die den Dialer ins Netz stellt. 
Und da mein Provider der Wiederverkäufer ist, kann ich an ihm keine Ansprüche geltend machen ?

Aber bei wem denn dann ?

Ich versteh gar nix mehr....


----------



## ladyxy (29 Oktober 2003)

@veruschka

Also ich wurde nicht mit der 0190-0 beglückt sondern mit 0190-8 was ist damit denn gemeint.

Ich schließe mich jetzt voll Obstinacy an und verstehe überhaupt nichts mehr  :bigcry:


----------



## Veruschka (29 Oktober 2003)

@ ladyxy, Obstinacy

Sorry, ich wollte hier niemanden verwirren  

Ihr wurdet von einer 0190-829 xxx geschädigt. Diese Nummer wurde dem Netzbetreiber Colt zugeteilt und ist daher im Netz der Colt geschaltet.
Ihr habt einen Telefonvertrag mit der Telekom abgeschlossen. Euer Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ist die Telekom. Die Telekom hat sich Euch gegenüber verpflichtet sämtliche Verbindungen zu 0190-8 anzubieten. Was macht jetzt die Telekom wenn Ihr eine Mehrwertnummer anwählen wollt und diese Nummer ist bei einem anderen Netzbetreiber geschaltet? Aus diesem Grund hat die Telekom als Vorleistung  bei diesem anderen Netzbetreiber diese Verbindung aufgekauft und verkauft sie als eigene Verbindung weiter. Die Telekom tritt als Wiederverkäufer auf.

Und wie es einem Wiederverkäufer vor Gericht ergehen kann ist bekannt.  :lol:  

http://www.bundesregierung.de/Nachrichten-,417.524172/artikel/Bundesregierung-bekaempft-den-.htm



			
				Bundesregierung schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil dürfte für viele Betroffene eine interessante Wendung bedeuten: Da die Berlikomm nicht über ein eigenes Netz verfügt, sondern die Leitungen der Deutschen Telekom nutzt und bei Forderungen der 0190-Anbieter in Vorleistung tritt, war das Berliner Unternehmen in den Augen der Richter in diesem Fall Wiederverkäufer. Die Richter argumentierten, dass es dem Unternehmen bekannt sein dürfte, dass Dialer in erheblichem Umfang von unseriösen Anbietern genutzt werden; zudem verdiene Berlikomm 13 Cent pro Minute an der Dialernutzung.



Und hier noch der direkte Link zum Urteil des KG Berlin
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/kg270103.htm

Dialerundrecht schreibt dazu



> Wählt sich ein Dialer unbemerkt vom Nutzer ein, so hat der Nutzer gegen den Netzbetreiber einen Schadensersatzanspruch, den er gegen die Gebührenforderung aufrechnen kann. Der Netzbetreiber hat sich insoweit das Verschulden des Diensteanbieters wie das eines Gehilfen zurechnen zu lassen.



Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

*hab ihn heute nacht bekommen*

er hat sich bei mir selbst installiert und eingewählt, hat aber vorher meine Standardverbindung beendet er steht in den DFÜ-Verbindungen und nennt sich bei mir RENRapidspark sobald man die Verbindung beendet löscht er sich wieder die Rufnummer findet man leider nicht denn es steht nur eine null da konnte sie aber über ein logtool aus lesen es war eine 0190 Nummer dazu mußte ich allerdings mir ihn nochmal einfangen, laut RegTP-Datenbank gehört die Nummer:

DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und
Marketing Services AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 16
55124 Mainz

Nun wie es bei mir dazu kam.

Alls ich gestern nacht im Internet surfte auf unterschiedlichen Seiten muß irgendwann ein Popup aufgesprungen sein im Hintergrung kurz bevor ich zu Bett ging was ich nicht bemerkte und ich wie an jeden Sonntag meinen Pc mit dem Internet verbunden lasse wegen den xxl tarif.
Als ich frühs wieder an den Pc kam viel mir auf das meine Internetverbindung beendet war was sehr komisch war und im DFÜ der Eintrag RENRapidspark war der aber keine Rufnummer beinhaltete.
Darauf hin durchsuchte ich meinen Verlauf des IEs und wurde fündig als ich den link namens h**p://62.4.83.182/rapid.*** anklickte war eine Sexseite zusehen wo der folgende Text Stand:

"Durch Anklicken des Feldes JA bestätigen Sie über 18 Jahre alt zu sein und akzeptieren unsere AGB. Beim Anklicken des Feldes JA wird auf meinem Rechner eine Zugangssoftware aktiv, um eine kostenpflichtige
Verbindung zum Preis von 1,86€ pro Minute aufgebaut.(Die Zugangssoftware bewirkt weder noch Änderungen noch löschen der auf ihrem Rechner vorhandenen Dateien und wird nach dem Verbindungsaufbau gelöscht.)"

nur es kam nie eine Aufforderung wo man was bestätigen soll oder irgendwo Ja drücken konnte und kurz darauf wurde meine Verbinndung getrennt und der Dialer wählte sich im Hintergrund ein, als ich Trennen drückte kam eine Meldung ob ich diese Kostenpflichtige Verbindung nicht beibehalten möchte ich klickte auf abbrechen und mit einem Schlag wurde meine Standartverbindung wieder auf gebaut. Der Dialer löschte sich allerdings diesmal wieder aus den Verbindungen, konnte aber die datei finden im Cache vom Explorer sie nannte sich rs230.exe.php und ist knapp 66kb groß.

Nun meine frage muß ich solch ein Verbindung überhaupt bezahlen und wie soll ich weiter vorgehen ich weiss ja nicht einmal wie lange die Verbindung in der Nacht bestand meine Freundin erschlägt mich bei der nächsten Rechnung.

MfG


----------



## ladyxy (2 November 2003)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Auch ich habe mir den Rapispark eingefangen. Hat sich automatisch installiert und auch die Verbindung neben meiner DSL Verbindung aufgebaut. Hab leider eine ISDN-DSL Fritzcard. Genau wie du beim Surfen. Auch meiner nannte sich Renrapidspark. Nur er hat nicht gefragt ob ich eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung beibehalten wollte nöööööööööö warum auch *grummel* Nach 10 Tagen habe ich ihn erst bemerkt. Kuck doch mal unter windows - System32 - ShellExt ob du noch eine Syscntr.exe findest oder auch eine rs.exe. Diese auf eine Diskette kopieren (ist ein wichtiger Beweis) Hast du von allem Screenshots gemacht? ist nämlich auch sehr wichtig später als Beweis. Wenn die nächste Telefonrechnung kommt dann auf keinen Fall den Betrag für die 0190 Nummer bezahlen sondern nur deine normale Telefonrechnung. Für die anderen Beträge mußt du widerspruch einlegen. Kannst du aber alles nachlesen auf www.computerbetrug.de ist echt hilfreich.

Wenn du interesse hast können wir ja Beweise austauschen. Auch Obstinacy ist davon betroffen. Achja es ist übrigens die Colt Telecom die dahintersteckt.

Viele Grüße 

Anja


----------



## WolfgangW (2 November 2003)

nach diesen beiden dateien habe ich gesucht habe aber nix gefunden als beweis selber habe ich ein Scrennshot von dieser seite und die oben erwähnte datei, hast du irgenwelche dateien gefunden ich wär gerne bereit beweismaterial auszutauschen

MfG
Wolgang

*[Virenscanner: Doppelposting gelöscht]*


----------



## Obstinacy (3 November 2003)

*andere Variante ?*

Hallo Wolfgang !

Auch ich habe / hatte Rapidspark auf meinem Rechner. Mir scheint das du vielleicht eine andere Variante auf deinem Rechner hast als Anja & ich.
Wir hatte nämlich eine andere .exe
Wichtig ist auch das du dir die Tel. Nr. mit der sich der Dialer eingewählt hast merkst. Mit der Nummer kannst du dich dann an die Reg Tp wenden.
Wunder dich nicht wenn du verschiedene Nr auf deine Rechnung hast. Der kleine Fiesling wechselt gern mal.
Bei Fragen kannst du dich gern melden
Grüße Meike


----------



## Hoschi (4 November 2003)

RapidSpark hat nur einen Dialer im Angebot. Je nach Konfiguration durch den Webmaster, der einen Account dort hat, kann die Optik und evtl. auch die Funktion anders sein. Die im Cache gefundene Datei 'rs230.exe.php' ist der Dialer, (rs = RapidSpark, 230 = Accountnummer, .exe = Filesystem-Dateiendung, .php = Web-Dateiendung). Manchmal kann diese Datei, durch einen Abbruch während der Übertragung, oder bei nicht erlaubtem Scripting im IE, auch einen VB-Script enthalten, der die Datei auf dem Rechner ablegen sollte. Wird die Datei aus dem Cache in so einem Fall z.B. mittels Doppelklick ausgeführt (ja, das geht, egal welche Endung, denn auf den Inhalt kommt es an...), schreibt der Script die Datei auf Platte und führt sie aus.

Der Dialer wird bei Aufruf der Adresse durch den .php-Script generiert. Dabei wird die Accountinformation eingetragen, die Konfiguration geschrieben, wie die zu erreichende URL des 'Mehrwertdienstes', Farbe und Bild, und zum Schluss wird der Hashwert berechnet. (Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum jeder Dialer einzeln bei der RegTP registriert werden muss. Jede Änderung im Code führt zu einem anderen Hashwert.)

Hoschi

P.S. URL's der Ursprungsseiten bitte per PN zu mir.


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Hallo,

bin (leider ) neu hier und kapier so einiges nicht. Bisher hatte ich mich sicher gefühlt, da DSL, nur hatte ich meine ISDN-Karte vergessen die im Rechner noch schlummert  

Vor 1,5 Wochen konnte ich plötzlich nicht mehr richtig surfen, Speed war down und ICQ ging nicht, da ich Tiscaliuser bin (die gerne mal die Performance auf ISDN runterschrauben) dachte ich mir erst nix dabei und habe den PC angelassen. Morgens war dann die Meldung" trennung kostenpflichtige Verbindung bla bla..." hab ich weggedrückt da ich mir erst nix dabei dachte und gut war. Hatte noch bei DFÜ Verbindungen geschaut, da stand nix. War jetzt bis Gestern in Urlaub und dann wieder gesurft und schau an irgendwann konnte ich nicht mehr ICQ verbinden, der Speed war weg und ich habe die DSL Verbindung beendet und dann kam die Meldung wieder (?!) diesmal hab ich den Namen gesehen "Rapidcom".
Beim googlen Danach bin ich auf die HP von denen und hierher gekommen.

Mein Problem ist was soll/kann ich jetzt machen?? hab keine Nummer die gewählt wurde und finde auch keine Dateien die hier so erwähnt wurden (ausser ne rs188.exe.php in IE Cache, die ich mir wohl nur durch den Besuch der HP gestern geholt habe)

Also nach welchen Dateien soll ich suchen und wo? Die soll ich dann wohl sichern und was dann löschen?
Natürlich habe ich nie bewußt den Dialer mir gezogen, der hat sich selbst installiert.

Fragen über Fragen......und nun?

Viele Grüße

Oliver


----------



## katsche (4 November 2003)

OT:
Bevor jemand motzt    hatte mich gereggt aber vergessen mich anzumelden, das oben ist von mir 



Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Hoschi (4 November 2003)

katsche (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> (ausser ne rs188.exe.php in IE Cache, die ich mir wohl nur durch den Besuch der HP gestern geholt habe)


Guckst Du einen drüber  8) 



			
				katsche (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach welchen Dateien soll ich suchen und wo? Die soll ich dann wohl sichern und was dann löschen?


Der Dialer ruht nach der ersten Ausführung in %WINDIR%\system32\ShellExt mit dem Namen rs.exe.
In der Registry findest Du einen entsprechenden Autostarteintrag unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run, der die Datei bei Windowsstart ausführt.



			
				katsche (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich habe ich nie bewußt den Dialer mir gezogen, der hat sich selbst installiert.


Hat wohl keiner wissentlich getan, soweit ich das bisher mal einzuschätzen wage.

Hoschi


----------



## katsche (4 November 2003)

Hmm,

ok bin zwar ein Mann aber blond 

Eine rs.exe finde ich nicht (hatte ich auch vorher schon gesucht). Die registry sieht normal aus und hat keine aussergewöhnlichen Einträge.
Wo verdammt ist das Teil?? *hilflosguck*





> katsche (Gast) schrieb:
> (ausser ne rs188.exe.php in IE Cache, die ich mir wohl nur durch den Besuch der HP gestern geholt habe)
> 
> Guckst Du einen drüber



Meinst damit Deinen Post? Den versteht ich nicht so ganz, doppelklicken will ich eigentlich nicht auf die rs188.exe.php (die wohl erst heute morgen beim Besuch der HP draufkam zumindest nach der urhzeit), ich hatte ja schon das Problem am 25.10. und da finde ich gar nix.


Oliver


----------



## WolfgangW (4 November 2003)

*wahrscheinlich neue version*

Sie wird auch im Shellext angelegt und nennt sich RSCNTR2.EXE sie ist aber auch nur solange sichtbar wie der Dailer aktiv ist dann löscht sie sich, selbst wenn man sie sichert darf man sie nicht wieder anklicken 1. weil sie sich dann löscht und 2. einen neue Verbindung aufgebaut wird und er sich wieder in dem Shellext Ordner erstellt bis man die Verbindung wieder kappt. das einzige was zurück bleibt im Explorer Temp Ordner ist die rs230.exe.php.

Noch neu ist bei dieser Version sobald man ihn trennt kommt eine Meldung die lautet " Leider wurde Ihre kostenpflichtige Verbindung vom dem DFÜ-System getrennt . Sie können zu dem Angebot zurückkehren, in dem Sie jetzt Ok drücken" 
wenn man sie mit OK bestätigt baut er die Verbindung erneut auf klickt man jedoch auf abbrechen kommt eine 2. Meldung die lautet 
"Soll die Verbindung XXXX wieder aufgebaut werden?" wenn man auf ja klickt baut er die eigene Standardverbindung (bei mir T-Online=XXXX) wieder auf.


----------



## Obstinacy (4 November 2003)

*doch unterschiede*

Also bei mir heißt die 
syscntr.exe ist aber auch Rapidspark.

Habe sie gespeichert für die RegTP und meinen Provider..


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

*URL und Zielrufnummern*

Hallo, hallo!

Nach einem eeeewigen Urlaub werde ich ab morgen wieder voll gegen die Dialermani antreten - zwischenzeitlich sollen sich sogar schon einige Rapidsparkmeldungen auf meinem verstaubten Schreibtisch ansammeln.
Könnte ich bitte auch die URL´s *per PN* bekommen? Außerdem wäre es sinnvoll auch die 0190er Zielrufnummern mal zusammen zu tragen. Dies könnte hier im Thread erfolgen.


----------



## Hoschi (5 November 2003)

katsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ok bin zwar ein Mann aber blond


Ideale Voraussetzung, gleichfalls.



			
				katsche schrieb:
			
		

> Eine rs.exe finde ich nicht (hatte ich auch vorher schon gesucht). Die registry sieht normal aus und hat keine aussergewöhnlichen Einträge. Wo verdammt ist das Teil?? *hilflosguck*


Ich habe hier eine rs.exe vorliegen, die ich nach Belieben konfigurieren kann. Von der Farbe über die Schrift bis zum Verhalten, wie z.B. Autodial, Autodelete, keine bis doppelte Bestätigung zur Einwahl, Frage nach der Trennung, Clean Uninstall (löscht sich restlos), usw.
Außerdem bietet der Dialer die Möglichkeit der Fernkonfiguration, das zu simulieren habe ich keine Möglichkeit, weil ich natürlich nicht am echten ISDN experimentiere.

Hoschi


----------



## katsche (12 November 2003)

So bei mir geht`s jetzt los. Die erste Telekomrechnung ist da, €167,74 zzgl. MWSt. für den *...*-Rapidspark-Dialer. Ich hoffe mal das die Auswertung von Hoschi mir helfen kann  . Vorgestern hab ich den Dialer mal wieder geladen, aber jetzt hat er sich tod gewählt (keine ISDN Karte mehr) und so konnte ich den auch sichern bevor er sich wieder löscht.
Achja: Nummer 0190-861529

Nur echt dumme Frage (ich les soooo viel): was mach ich jetzt? Widerspruch bei Telekom ist klar , aber dann ab zur Polizei?Anwalt?


Gruß
Oliver

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]* // sorry für das böse,böse Wort


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

katsche schrieb:
			
		

> Nur echt dumme Frage (ich les soooo viel): was mach ich jetzt? Widerspruch bei Telekom ist klar , aber dann ab zur Polizei?Anwalt?


Anwalt erst wenn es eng wird, ansonsten den Empfehlungen hier im Forum folgen (Dialer per Formblatt an die RegTP senden und Antwort abwarten, danach einmaliger Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit der Antwort der RegTP und dann abwarten - nix tun! Falls ein Mahnbescheid kommt, diesem ebenfalls widersprechen - und weiter nix tun!). Anzeige bei der Polizei - wenn Du Dich betrogen fühlst, selbstverständlich! Aber erwarte Dir hier keine Entlastung aus der Rechnung - die Staatsmacht richtet sich nur gegen einen evtl. Täter! Außerdem gilt in jedem Fall, den Rechner zur Auswertung zur Verfügung zu stellen! Die Auswertung selbst wird Dir nicht verfügbar gemacht, solange das strafrechtliche Verfahren läuft!


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Guten Tag Leute,

der RAPIDSPARK-Dialer hat sich bei mir trotz DSL (nur DSL und keine andere Verbindung über Modem bzw ISDN-Karte) eingewählt. Er hat eine - bisher von mir nicht nachvollziehbare - Lücke der DeTeWe40 dsl (baugleich mit Eumex 604(?)Lan) - ausgenutzt. Der Schaden ist bei mir klein, da ich es sehr schnell bemerkt habe. 
In meiner Neugierde habe ich alle meine letzten Seiten nochmals aufgerufen, die Quelle gefunden und den Dialer isoliert, der sich normaler weise aus dem System selbständig löscht. 

Bei mir war der Dateiname rs.exe.exe für die Nummer 0190861529.

Wenn jemand die Datei braucht - evtl. zu Beweiszwecken - stelle ich sie gerne zur Verfügung.

Schönen Abend.
Bin leider nur Computerlaie!


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

@Gast:
Schau mal bitte an Dein letztes Posting. Dort habe ich das mit der DeTeWe erläutert.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag Leute,
> 
> der RAPIDSPARK-Dialer hat sich bei mir trotz DSL (nur DSL und keine andere Verbindung über Modem bzw ISDN-Karte) eingewählt. Er hat eine - bisher von mir nicht nachvollziehbare - Lücke der DeTeWe40 dsl (baugleich mit Eumex 604(?)Lan) - ausgenutzt. Der Schaden ist bei mir klein, da ich es sehr schnell bemerkt habe.
> In meiner Neugierde habe ich alle meine letzten Seiten nochmals aufgerufen, die Quelle gefunden und den Dialer isoliert, der sich normaler weise aus dem System selbständig löscht.
> ...



Bitte an uns schicken. Wir sammeln für die Regtp:
http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.melden

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## jlandgr (14 November 2003)

Hier noch ein Link zum Nachbarforum, wo ein von einer Rapidspark Betroffener (welche Version auch immer ...) sich erfolgreich wehren konnte:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&d=90&a=1&t=1713748
Jérôme


----------



## Locutus (16 November 2003)

*0190861529*

Erstmal "hallo" an alle die hier so fleißig posten. Wie ihr seht bin ich ein Newbie und erstmals von so einem Dialer betroffen.
Da es sich offensichtlich wegen der Nummer 0190861529 bei mir um denselben Anbieter handelt, bin ich hier wohl ganz richtig.
Ich bin auch einer der User, die sich Sonntags über den XXL-Tarif der Telekom mit beiden Leitungen einwählen, um mal in den Genuss des "schneller surfens" zu kommen. Vor 4 Wochen war es bei mir soweit.
Am 19.10. hat sich bei mir irgendwie dieser Dialer eingeschlichen, ohne das ich es bemerkt habe. Als ich vom Essen wieder kam bemerkte ich, das nur noch eine Leitung aktiv war und erschrak natürlich über die 0190-Nummer. Im DFÜ-Netzwerk war eine neue Verbindung, die sich "Connector" nannte. Man konnte dort allerdings unter Eigenschaften keine Rufnummer erkennen. Bei einem Rechtsklick kam dann die Frage: "Wollen Sie diese kostenpflichtige Verbindung beenden und weiter mit Arcor surfen". Natürlich hab ich das bestätigt und schwups war die Verbindung, bzw. der DFÜ-Eintrag weg. 
Leider konnte ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen über welchen Weg, oder welche Internetseite diese Verbindung zustande kam.
Macht jetzt für mich 69,72 Euro lt. Rechnung der Telekom. Ich habe diesem Betrag wiedersprochen, aber er wurde jetzt trotzdem abgebucht.
Die Telekom besteht aber auf ihre Forderung.

Kurz mal der Wortlaut, den ihr villeicht schon kennt :



> Es konnte kein Fehler festgestellt werden, der auf eine fehlerhafte Erfassung oder Berechnung der Tarifeinheiten schliessen lässt.
> Bei der Rufnummer 0190861529 handelt es sich um eine Datenverbindung. Die Rufnummer ist portiert zur DTMS Gmbh.
> Weitere Informationen zu oben genannten Servicerufnummern erhalten sie ggf. direkt bei dem Anbieter.
> Nach unseren Prüfergebnissen sind die von Ihnen beanstandeten Tarifeinheiten jedenfalls richtig von uns in Rechnung gestellt worden, für die Inhalte des Service können wir allerdings keinerlei Verantwortung übernehmen.
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir deshalb auf unsere Forderung nicht verzichten können.



Ich werde den Betrag jetzt zurückbuchen lassen und abzüglich der 69,72 wieder neu überweisen. Muss ich jetzt wohl nochmal bei der Telekom Einspruch erheben ?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir noch ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen könntet, wie ich mich weiter zu verhalten habe. 
Ich mach mich jetzt nochmal auf die Suche nach dem Dialer in meinem System und versuche den zu isolieren, obwohl ich da nicht viel Hoffnung habe.
Ausserdem werde ich dieses "Auskunftersuchen" an die regtp faxen und mich eventuell noch bei der hiesigen Verbraucherzentrale, oder aber auch beim Verbraucherservice der Regulierungsbehörde ( 01805/101000 ) mal melden und nachfragen, was die so raten.

So, das wär's von meiner Seite.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2003)

@ Locutus


Als ersten Schritt empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

@Locutus

Suche nach einer Datei RS.exe


----------



## Der Genervte (17 November 2003)

*Artikelnr*

Kennt einer eine Adresse, wo man die ominösen Artikelnr/Leistungsnr der Telekomrechnung aufgeschlüsselt bekommt?

Bei meinem Bruder stand da was von "03288" (Colt, warscheinlich Rapid, wird noch geprüft).

Denn irgenwo SOLLTE doch eigentlich in Klarschrift stehen, was eine Daten- und was eine Wähl- oder sonstige Verbindung war.

Danke.


----------



## Veruschka (17 November 2003)

*Artikel-/leistungs-Nr.: 03288*

@ Der Genervte

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/agb/dokument/pdf/0,1384,742,00.pdf

Auf Seite 6 wirst Du fündig. Leistungsnummer 03288 besagt, Verbindung zu Premium Rate-Diensten mit einem T-ISDN Anschluss. 
Ob es sich dabei um eine Datenverbindung oder eine Sprachverbindung handelt geht aus der Leistungsnummer nicht hervor. 

Veruschka


----------



## Der Genervte (17 November 2003)

Danke Dir.     :bussi:


----------



## Locutus (17 November 2003)

@ Der Jurist

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für deine umfassende Information. Werde mich da mal durchackern und dann hoffentlich das Richtige tun.   

Die Datei RS.exe oder ähnliches kann ich absolut nicht finden. Auch ein Programm, wie YAW kann nirgendwo einen Dialer rausfiltern.
Scheinbar ist er genauso verschwunden, wie er gekommen ist.
Bin gespannt was die Anfrage bei der RegTP ergibt.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Veruschka (17 November 2003)

*Zur Info: syscntr.exe*

,

da hier schon mehrmals die *syscntr.exe* erwähnt wurde, möchte ich  Euch meine Erlebnisse mit der syscntr.exe nicht  vorenthalten.

Bei mir hat sich nicht Rapidspark installiert, sondern HOT VIDEO. Aber das dürfte auch egal sein welchen Namen sich der Dialer gibt. 

Die syscntr.exe hatte ich Mitte September auf dem Computer. Eine CAX.DLL installierte die syscntr.exe im Ordner C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShellExt und legte auf dem Desktop ein Icon mit dem Namen HOT VIDEO

Der Dialer baute sich  automatisch eine DFÜ zu 0190 829 049 20  bzw. zu 0190 824 130 auf.
Im Impressum des Dialers steht * SARIFA Ltd. *

Zum selben Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch od-stnd367 auf dem Computer. Automatische DFÜ zur selben Nummer 0190 829 049 20. 
Impressum:* SARIFA Ltd. Portland House, Glacis Road GIBRALTAR.*

(  erst Aguila Estates, dann  Haldex und jetzt Sarifa und morgen, ja das weis nur Crosskirk    )

Vielleicht könnten alle die eine vollständige 0190 Nummer haben mal nachfragen, an wen diese 0190 Nummer vermietet wurde.

Veruschka


@ anna,
gibt es eigentlich noch die:

* Lodengryn, S.L.*
C./ Almirante Oquendo 16,6B 
07014 Palma de Mallorca/ Spanien

Bitte nicht verwechseln mit:

* Crosskirk S.L. *
C./ Almirante Oquendo 16 
07014 Palma de Mallorca/ Spanien

Veruschka


----------



## Der Genervte (18 November 2003)

Locutus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datei RS.exe oder ähnliches kann ich absolut nicht finden. Auch ein Programm, wie YAW kann nirgendwo einen Dialer rausfiltern.
> Scheinbar ist er genauso verschwunden, wie er gekommen ist.
> Bin gespannt was die Anfrage bei der RegTP ergibt.



Bei meinem Bruder ähnliches, 0190-829615, nach dem Nr.-Block und dem "Eigentümer" eigentlich RAPID zu vermuten. Nur, bis auf eine 'verweiste' HTML-Seite mit dem Begriff "rapid" im Quellcode keine Spuren zu finden (+/- 1,5 Std um die Einwahl). Ebenfalls nicht mit YAW, FProt oder Norton. Morgen wird dann noch mir SpyBot kontrolliert (ohne große Hoffnung).
Die Nr. war bei der Datenbank der RegTP nicht an Dialer vergeben. Und, über die Rechtmäßigkeit des Dialers kann die RegTP ja nur eine Aussage treffen, wenn dieser vorliegt - nur woher?

Nehme mal an, das das langwiriger werden wird und nur mit dem von 'Der Jurist' beschriebenen Weg der Beweislastumkehr.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

@Veruschka
Lodengryn = Crosskirk. Lt. Website sind sie noch im Geschäft. Hier in D ist der Markt für Webdialer nicht mehr verfügbar aber Europa ist groß und in den Nachbarländern gibt es eher keine RegTP. Hierbei äußere ich mein Bedauern ggü. den schweizer Usern, die offensichtlich jetzt dort stehen, wo die deutschen vor zwei Jahren waren - nämlich ganz am Anfang! Aber womöglich ist der Lernprozeß nicht ganz so langwierig, wie hier. Ob Crosskirk tatsächlich z. B. auf den eidgenössischen Markt zugreift, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Veruschka (18 November 2003)

@ anna,

Danke und nur zur  * INFO * 
Und das ist nicht das erste Nummernwiderrufverfahren.  

Veruschka


----------



## Obstinacy (18 November 2003)

*Colt Telecom*

Ich habe das Gefühl, das es sich hier um viele unterschiedliche Dialern handelt.
Hinter dem "Original" RapidsPark Dialer steht die Colt Telecom, Frankfurt.

Ich habe leider bis jetzt keine neuen Infos von meinem Provider bzw. von der RegTP bezügl. des Dialers.
Bei mir hat er sich über die 0190-802018 eingewählt. Er wechselt aber ca alles 2 Tage seine Nummer.

Wenn jemand neue Infos weiß, bitte melden !!


----------



## ladyxy (18 November 2003)

@ obstinacy,

na hat sich bei dir auch noch nichts ergeben? Bei mir ist auch schweigen im Walde. Ich wollte mal bei der RegTp in Meschede anrufen kann aber leider keine Telefonnummer finden  :roll: 

Bei der Telekom habe ich ja widerspruch eingelegt, dann kam eine Mahnung da habe ich dann nochmals angerufen und die sagten es habe sich überschnitten. Also heißt es nur abwarten.

Du hast recht. An meinem Beispiel sieht man es ja ganz gut, daß er alle zwei Tage die Nummer wechselt. Ach Mensch ich hoffe wir hören bald was. Das ist auch irgendwie belastet. 

Aber eins steht fest zahlen werde ich nie und nimmer neeeeeeeeee  :bang: gilt natürlich der Colt Telekom


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Veruschka
> ...in den Nachbarländern gibt es eher keine RegTP...


Angesichts der von Dir geposteten Tatsachen nehme ich mich _gern_ zurück - "Bundesamt für Kommunikation" in CH, werde ich mir merken!


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Hab Rapidspark mit der URL bei der der AutoDialer kommt an MP gemeldet...


----------



## Der Genervte (19 November 2003)

*Rapid???*

Nachtrag zu http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32054#32054 (Link editiert - man lernt ja nie aus.)

So, SpyBot hat auch nichts gefunden.

Die einzige 'relevante' Datei war eine "rapid(1).html". Der Quelltext recht kurz, und meiner Ansicht nach nichtssagend (bin aber kein HTML-Spezie).
In den Eigenschaften der Datei stand: \ax_install.php . Dabei stand vor dem Slash die lokale Adresse. Ich glaube, beim laden übers Internet steht da eine Internetadresse.

BS: Win98SE. Bei Veränderungen legt Windows eine Sicherung der wichtigsten Systemdateien als rb00x.cab an. 
Kurz nach der fraglichen Einwahlzeit wurde eine .cab-Datei erstellt. Die Systemdateien darin sind allerdings unauffällig.

Hat jemand die gleichen Symtome bzw. ähnliche?
Hat noch jemand einen Tip, was man noch suchen könnte? Die Dateien, die hier im Treat so genannt wurden, waren alle nicht zu finden.

Wird wohl nur der lange Weg über nichtregistrierte Nr. und Beweislastumkehr gehen.
Tja, hat Tante 'T' viel zu tun - und das wegen € 3,03      :lol:


----------



## Veruschka (20 November 2003)

*Kein HTML-Spezie*

@ Der Genervte




> Die einzige 'relevante' Datei war eine "rapid(1).html". Der Quelltext recht kurz, und meiner Ansicht nach nichtssagend (bin aber kein HTML-Spezie).
> In den Eigenschaften der Datei stand: \ax_install.php . Dabei stand vor dem Slash die lokale Adresse. Ich glaube, beim laden übers Internet steht da eine Internetadresse.



Dann schau Dir doch mal die Analyse von Hoschi an.   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=29079#29079

Veruschka


----------



## Der Genervte (20 November 2003)

@Veruschka

Hatte mir das schon angeschaut gehabt, als er es postete. Ich bin nun aber kein HTML-Spezie. Bei der mir vorliegenden Seite ist es absolut anders und viel kürzer.

Quelltext rapid(1).html

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML><HEAD>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"></HEAD>
<BODY></BODY></HTML>
```

Unter Eigenschaften steht:

```
Protokoll: Dateiprotokoll
Typ: Datei PHP
Adresse: file://C:\xxx\xxx\xxx\ax_install.php         (x von mir eingesetzt, Lokaler Pfad)
(URL)
```

Für mich ist das relativ nichtssagen. Nehme mal an, erst wenn von der Seite die 'ax_install.php' geladen und ausgeführt wurde, passiert etwas.
Und, wie gesagt, das ist die einzige auffindbare Spur (trotz Norton, FProt, YAW, SpyBot). Selbst der IE-Cache hat vor der fraglichen Zeit keine Einträge mehr.

Achso, auffällig war, das ZUR SELBEN ZEIT er sich auch die 'connect.exe' (mit LivePlayer) eingefangen hatte. Sie Site ist ihm nicht mehr bekannt, er war aber auf der Suche nach Wohnungen in Berlin.
Bei der 'connect.exe' gibts ja einige Steuerdateien. NACH der Infektionszeit sind auch derartige Steuerdateien für ganz normale Programme (z.B. Notepad) zu finden. Kennt sich damit jemand aus???


----------



## Locutus (7 Dezember 2003)

Hallo und einen schönen 2.Advent erstmal

Nur mal kurz zu meinem Fall, mit 0190-861529.
Ich habe den abgebuchten Betrag mittlerweile wieder zurückbuchen lassen, den Differenzbetrag überwiesen und schreibe der Telekom gerade um welchen Betrag es sich handelt und wieso.
Meine Auskunftersuchen bei der RegTP hat folgendes ergeben :

es wurde folgender Letztverantwortlicher ermittelt:

Globalised Communications Limited
upper Belgrave Road/ Clifton 44
BS82XN Bristol
Großbritannien

vertreten durch :.....


Anfragen zu ggf.beteiligten Dialern richten Sie bitte an unsere Außenstelle in Meschede unter 0180/5342537 oder per E-Mail an [email protected]

Diese Anfrage werde ich dann heute mal starten und abwarten welche Infos ich bekomme.

*Sollte noch jemand einen Tip haben oder meinen ich hätte etwas vergessen, bitte ich um Nachricht. *


Das wär's für heute

Schönen Sonntag noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB tf/Moderator_


----------



## Obstinacy (7 Dezember 2003)

*wirklich Rapid ?*

Also bei mir hängt die Colt Telecom hinter dem Rapidspark Dialer.
Oder ist die Colt nur ein weitervermieter ?


----------



## Veruschka (7 Dezember 2003)

*Nummervermieter*

Die Colt (0190-829) ist genau wie die DTMS (0190-861) ein Netzbetreiber der die Mehrwertnummern weitervermietet.

Veruschka


----------



## johinos (7 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Nummervermieter*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Colt (0190-829) ist genau wie die DTMS (0190-861) ein Netzbetreiber der die Mehrwertnummern weitervermietet.
> Veruschka


 Wegen der Portierungsmöglichkeit reichen die ersten drei Nummern nach der 0190 nicht mehr aus, um den Verantwortlichen zu finden - das kann jeder sein.


----------



## Veruschka (7 Dezember 2003)

Das mag durchaus zutreffen, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das die Colt bzw. die DTMS  Mehrwertnummer weitervermietet und nicht als Dialerbetreiber tätig sind.
Wer der Dialerbetreiber ist,  wird  wohl nicht zu ermitteln sein.

Obstinacy, muss sich auch nicht mit seiner Beschwerde an einen Dialerbetreiber wenden, von dem er noch nie etwas gehört hat und auch nicht ermitteln kann. Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sich dieser Betreiber jemals bei Obstinacy melden wird.  

Ansprechspartner für seine Beschwerde ist derjenige der das Entgelt kassieren will. Das ist sein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber „Teleos“. 

Veruschka


----------



## Obstinacy (7 Dezember 2003)

*leider nicht*

@ Ver....

so ist es eben nicht. Der Netzbetreiber ist dafür auch nicht zuständig.
Bei " heute haben sie das Telefon abgestellt" habe ich einen Auszug aus der Antwort des Netzbetreibers geschrieben.
Lese dir das mal durch.


----------



## Veruschka (7 Dezember 2003)

Hab ich mir schon durchgelesen.
Glaubst Du denn wirklich was dir dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber erzählt?
Für was will denn dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber das Entgelt kassieren?
Für eine Verbindung für die er nicht zuständig ist?

Aber tröste dich ging mir Anfangs genauso. Das haben die Teilnehmernetzbetreiber alle gemeinsam. Das Entgelt für die Verbindung beanspruchen aber für die Beschwerden sind die anderen zuständig!

Fordere von deinem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber nach § 16 TKV einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und ganz wichtig die Vorlage der technischen Dokumentation.

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (8 Dezember 2003)

*Dein Ansprechspartner ist die Teleos*

@ Obstinacy,

lies Dir doch mal das Urteil des  Amtsgericht Mettmann  durch.



			
				AG Mettmann schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich die Existenz von sich selbst installierenden Dialern auch zu Zeiten des angeblichen Vertragsschlusses jedenfalls nicht sicher ausschließen lässt, kann nach Auffassung des Gerichts von einem Anscheinsbeweis zu Gunsten des Netzbetreibers nicht ausgegangen werden. Der Klägerin obliegt daher die volle Darlegungs- und auch Beweislast für das Zustandekommen des angeblichen Vertrages.
> 
> Die Klägerin hätte, um ihrer Darlegungslast nachzukommen, jedenfalls vortragen müssen, welche Dienstleistungen zu welchen Preisen von den Beklagten in Anspruch genommen worden sein sollen. Nur auf diese Weise ist es den Beklagten möglich, die Verbindungsdaten entsprechend nachzuprüfen und ihrerseits substanziiert vorzutragen, ob und welche Leistungen welches Mehrwertdienstes sie tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen haben. Dies erscheint dem Gericht auch nicht unbillig,* denn der Nutzer kann Einwendungen, die die Umstände der Einwahl oder den Preis betreffen, ausschließlich an den Netzbetreiber richten.
> 
> ...


  

Veruschka


----------



## Obstinacy (8 Dezember 2003)

*Einzelverbindungsnachweis*

@ Veruschka 

Ich habe die vollständige Nummer des Dialers.

0190- 802018

was ist denn dieses technische "dingsbums" ?
[/quote]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Einzelverbindungsnachweis*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veruschka
> 
> Ich habe die vollständige Nummer des Dialers.
> 
> ...



Da wird´s durchgekaut:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3386


----------

